# GTA Meetup



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

During the week after Xmas. I'm off from work. Who's up for a pint, a coffee, or a meal? 

Suggest times and locations please. FP and I have already pre-cleared a local (to me) Indian restaurant, if anyone wants butter chicken in east end Toronto.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Mmmm...butter chicken.

Unfortunately, I'll be out of town that week.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I could do the 26th, 27th, or 28th. Though the 26th might be pretty swamped with people. 

And I'm always up for good Indian food  But I'm fine with pretty much anything so long as it's not a total hipster hang-out and all they serve is PBR.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

although i resist going to indian restaurants as much as i can, i will make a compromise for the sake of CMF. 27th and 28th are fine. its anyones guess what i will be doing on 26th


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

financialnoob said:


> I'm fine with pretty much anything so long as it's not a total hipster hang-out and all they serve is PBR.


LOL 

I will have to sit this one out, as I will be working those days...

Unless you guys plan for a late event.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Banned for not joining financialnoob at Bombay Chopsticks.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

This kind of fizzled out, but wondering if anyone is up for meeting tomorrow on the 27th? I have to interrupt my plans of sleeping/eating/napping/eating/sleeping to head downtown for a bit.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Sure! Where and when?


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm pretty flexible. I'll be around the downtown core to clean up a few odds and ends that I didn't get to in my drunken holiday cheery state last Friday, but can and will travel to wherever a TTC Metropass will take me. Getting out of downtown is probably a good thing since it'll be jammed. Basically anytime after 2 pm should work. 

Did KaeJS mention he'd prefer a dinner thing because of work?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Good call on using transit tomorrow, they are calling for a winter storm with rain that will freeze. Too bad I was not downtown, I would meet up at a coffee shop or something.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Well that doesn't sound pleasant. 

MG: What do you think? Still up for some butter chicken, or should we re-schedule? I'll be downtown either way so don't mind one way or another.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I'll be able to make it tomorrow (work + family), so it might just be the two of you


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys. Sorry. I woke up with a cold! I'm feeling pretty hammered by this...this is actually the first time I've been online today.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowing like crazy!


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Yikes MG, hope you're feeling better today. It's never good being sick, but especially on your time off...


----------

